# Chinese Custard Cookie?



## taleci (Nov 10, 2001)

We were at a restaurant that served the most incredilble cookie for brunch. They called it a Chinese Custard Cookie and said it was an asian sweet that I would be able to find at almost any asian market in my area. Well, so far I haven't had any success and the restaurant we had them at no longer exists.
The cookie is composed of many thin layers and each layer is filled with a very fine coconut/sugar mixture. The cookie dough is where I think the custard part comes in. It tasted almost like egg custard that had been baked into very thin sheets, then filled with the coconut mixture and then folded into the multiple layers. The cookie itself is very crisp.
I need to make a dessert tray for a large party at Thanksgiving and I would really like to include these wonderful treats. 
Can anyone help me find these cookies?
:chef:


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, that's something new for me. I can't begin to help, but it sounds interesting, hope someone here knows.

Just curious where you had this (was the restaurant Korean, Thai, Chinese...what?) that could be a clue? Because it doesn't sound typical Chinese at all (that I'm aware of).


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

If you don't mind trying to make them yourself...








This book shows you how simple it is to make these tempting dishes in your own kitchen. Recipes include dim sum favorites such as Pearl Balls, Stuffed Crab Claws, Shrimp Toast, and Pork Buns. You'll also find dipping sauces and deserts like *delicate Chinese Custard Tarts*  
to conclude a dim sum feast.

Order here


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

I know what you're talking about. And they are available in any Chinese market (no matter how small) I step foot in. They are more commonly marketed in English as eggrolls. I know that sounds funny because most of us thing of egg rolls as savory things. But, yes, the cookies are called eggrolls because it is a direct translation of what they are called in Chinese (don guen). They also come without the coconut and sugar, which I prefer, and come in two shapes: thumbwidth cigarettes and, less commonly, folded, as you described. There are several brands. But the most common I see are Pheonix (comes in a lavender and red tin), Ching Kee (also lavender and red), Khong Guan (I think it's red and white), oh I can't remember the others but I can see the section of the shelf in my mind. I haven't had one in years. I grew up on these. They do taste like custard, but with a very delicate texture. They are extrememly flaky and fragile. My brothers, sister, father and I would scoop the crumbs (and there was always lots) out of the tin with spoons when all the large pieces were done. For those of you who've never had one, they taste a little like Pate de Feuilletine but much lighter in texture.

Where do you live, Taleci? Really, I can't imagine them being absent from any cookie/snack shelf of a Chinese market. If you can't find the folded one, then try the rolled one. They'll taste like what you are looking for but just in a different shape. If not, try to click here. I'm not in the habit of attaching links so I hope it works. Please note that I've never ordered from them and am not endorsing them. I'm hoping to make your search a bit easier, though.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

That's what you are looking for. I remembered incorrectly. Phoenix rolls are the ones that have the coconut and sugar filling and are folded as you described. The eggroll cookies are the ones that are rolled into cigars. I went to Chinatown today because you got me craving them. And every store I went into had them in several brands. :lips: Just finished eating my third one.


----------

